# unexpected visitors!!



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I have two rescued, crippled ferals i put out every day if I can, in a mini aviary if you will...i also have a winter bird feeder out nearby.

when i went to look outside i thought in horror that one of my feral girls had gotten out and was sitting at the feeder!!!

then i realized the colors, ( cool speckling) and iridescent green neck, red eyes and feet were all wrong.. I had PIDGE visitors!! unheard of in my wooded neighborhood! they were gorgeous, no foot bands i could see, but they were beautiful, perhaps ferals???, but the colors!! I have never seen such a combination....at leat not locally

my feral girls had visitors!!, hopefully they will return soon, sooooo pretty!

Jenn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How delightful! Thanks for sharing these lovely visitors with us!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ohhhh, they look so comfy and cozy in there.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Poor little ones, it looks so cold out there, but they obviously know where to find food and a nice place, I hope they visit you soon. 

Ivette


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is so cool! Seeing your two probably convinced them your yard was a place worth checking out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh how cute!


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

one was back today! she/he was sitting there all comfy and hung out on my girls aviary for awhile  still trying to see if they have bands, the colors are so amazing and are in excellent health, I almost would think they werent feral


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jenn, 

Thank you for the pictures. What lovely birds. If one came back, they both probably will. It looks like they found the feed, which will help them through the cold that is ahead of us. And how nice for your birds to have visitors.

Margaret


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

*From Tito*

I LIKE YOUR PICTURE A LOT.

LOVE Tito


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

they were back again....I dont think they can believe their luck! they like to sit on top of my aviary and keep my cripples company, hang out  they seem to be very trusting of me, and I just cannot believe the colours, deep green irredescence and intense red eyes..lol like christmas ornaments! they must be feral, altho their health is amazing....fat, shiny happy birds.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Your visitors are lovely, and they must be very clever too to find the only pigeon restaurant in miles!... May this be the beginning of a long and beautiful friendship!


----------



## Granrey (Dec 31, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> I have two rescued, crippled ferals i put out every day if I can, in a mini aviary if you will...i also have a winter bird feeder out nearby.
> 
> when i went to look outside i thought in horror that one of my feral girls had gotten out and was sitting at the feeder!!!
> 
> ...


Hey, I from Edmonton too. 

I have not seen my local feral flock in a while.

Do you have domestic pigeons?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*I like that mini coop you got there*

That gives me an idea how I will make a mini bird house for starlings and some other small birds in my area...I'm sure they will stay there once you start leaving some feed and drink for their own comfort...Keep us update when you get a chance...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My neighbor has bird feeders. Hawks love it, too! It waits for an ambush.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

RodSD said:


> My neighbor has bird feeders. Hawks love it, too! It waits for an ambush.


there are many house sparrows in the area, they come to my feeders in droves...we sometimes get small sparrow hawks, Merlins and goshawks especially in late winter...they have to eat too! cant blame them....I found a rather suspicious blood smear on one of my feeders this am, pretty sure a sparrow got taken. The larger birds here are fairly safe, the Peregrines are downtown in the valley and in high rises.

the loose housecats do much worse to the local birds than the hawks, but in this cold they are indoors.


----------

